# Needed a new forum



## zerofvcks (Oct 9, 2014)

Been a member at several other boards since '06 and, well, I just needed somewhere new to go and the vibe here seems pretty chill.

I'm here to learn, teach if/when it's applicable and just try to be a solid, contributing member.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome to the community ZF!


----------



## 77hulk (Oct 9, 2014)

jas101 said:


> Welcome to the community ZF!



Welcome this is a great place to be lots if great people here


----------



## Riles (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## sneedham (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome Bro....Were did you come from?


----------



## tl0311 (Oct 11, 2014)

You should get in contact with ray. He'll help you out and answer any questions u have


----------



## brazey (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Tagger (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome Brotha! 

Sent from my super gyno titty...


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 13, 2014)

Same boat bro..................


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 13, 2014)

welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 14, 2014)

zerofvcks said:


> Been a member at several other boards since '06 and, well, I just needed somewhere new to go and the vibe here seems pretty chill.
> 
> I'm here to learn, teach if/when it's applicable and just try to be a solid, contributing member.



with a name like yours, I encourage you to come to AG... take a huge dump, snap a pic and post it in ag under the title "officer farva's butt love child" 

you would be showered in reps...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Hrv77 (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anyone here know alin shop? I placed an order from them last week for some gear, money shows it was picked up but they are ignoring all my emails. I read they are scammers and some people swear by them. I think I got ripped. Any info on them would be appreciated


----------



## the_predator (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, I know Alin shop. Pm me when you get to 10 posts


----------



## SteroidShopEU (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

